# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  برجاء الرد من دكتور شيماء

## نور محمد

بجد الفرق الثالث جامعة الزقازيق  مفتقدينك جدا يا دكتور بجد احنا منتظرين حضرتك المحاضره القادمه احنا متاكدين ان احنا لينا غلاوه عندك ولو صغيرة فى انتظار حضرتك المحاضره القادمه إن شاء الله

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

_ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طلابي الأعزاء إن شاء الله نستكمل محاضرتنا غدا بحول الله 

وشكرا لكم على كلماتكم الرقيقة 

خالص تحياتي_

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## رنيم حمدي

احسنت موضوع رائع

----------

